# Cedars Dying (pics included)



## Pioneer P60 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am having a hard time filling in the line of cedars that surround my property. The trees I plant keep dying. From the following pictures would you be able to give me a few suggestions? I am watering them, I fertilized them, and I am not sure what to do? I have to replace them and it is getting quite expensive...

Some of the cedars were planted over a year ago and the longer line was planted about six months ago. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Urban Forester (Oct 25, 2009)

They appear to be suffering transplant shock. Believe it or not they are VERY prone to going into shock. Arbs are very picky about being "re-planted". I planted 2 and lost both (never plant them again) and I'm an arborist w/20 yrs. of exp. The biggest mistake (actually 2) is overwatering and not digging a big enough (wide) hole for allowing root establishment. Fertilizing is not really needed as root establishment is more important than nutrients. They all seem to come with rock hard rootballs that would probably benefit from some "loosening up" prior to planting to aid in establishment. I did that though and they still died, so my advice my not be of much help.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice pics--of the top halves of the trees. Chances are the roots look like my avatar, plus all UF said is spot on--$1 plant in a $10 hole is the way to get a good tree.


----------

